# SSG Marc Small



## surgicalcric (Feb 14, 2009)

U.S. Army Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office

Staff Sgt. Marc J. Small

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 14, 2009) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed Feb. 12 while conducting combat operations in the vicinity of Faramuz, Oruzgan province, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Marc J. Small, 29, died of wounds sustained from enemy fire during a combat reconnaissance patrol. He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team medical sergeant assigned to Company A, 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), here.

Small, a native of Collegeville, Penn., is survived by his mother Mary MacFarland, of Collegeville and father, Murray Small of Mechanicsburg, Penn.


Staff Sgt. Marc J. Small, 29, died of wounds sustained from enemy fire during a combat reconnaissance patrol. He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team medical sergeant assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne).

He deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom in January 2009 as a member of the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Afghanistan. This was his first deployment in support of the Global War on Terror.

Small, a native of Collegeville, Penn., volunteered for military service and entered the Army in December 2004 as a Special Forces trainee. After basic and advanced individual training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School at Fort Bragg, N.C., in May 2005 for Special Forces training. His medical training was with John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School at Joint Special Operation Medical Training Center. He earned the coveted “Green Beret” in 2007 and was assigned to 1st Bn., 3rd SFG(A) at Fort Bragg, N.C., as a Special Forces medical sergeant.

Small’s military education includes the Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape Course, Sniper Course, Basic Airborne Course, Basic Noncommissioned Officer Course, Warrior Leaders Course, and Special Forces Qualification Course.

His awards and decorations include the Purple Heart Medal, Army Commendation Medal, Army Achievement Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Medal, NATO Medal, Parachutist Badge, Combat Infantry Badge and the Special Forces Tab.

Small is survived by his mother mother and step father Mary and Peter MacFarland of Collegeville, Penn.; father and stepmother - Murray and Karen Small of Mechanicsburg, Penn.; his siblings Matt Small, Megan MacFarland, Heather Wellock, Jennifer MacFarland; and Travis and Tyler Baney
- DE OPPRESSO LIBER –

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News ...090214-01.html



Marc was a close friend thru the SFQC and will be greatly missed.  

Blue Skies My Brother...  See you on the other side!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 14, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Rapid (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSG Small.  My condolences, J.


----------



## car (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Warrior 

Condolonces, brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Staff Sgt. Small

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms and especially to you, Crip and your family.

LL


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn, I trained this guy! rest in peace


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.  Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## tova (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Set another place in the Halls of Valhalla.  Rest Well.


----------



## JOgershok (Feb 17, 2009)

Marc's father was SF too.  Started as a clerk in SF and retired as a SGM.  

Marc was carrying on the tradition of Special Forces with silver wings upon his chest.

Words are not enough to say how we wish we could carry this family's burden.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 17, 2009)

Condolences to the family and his friends

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 17, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you Brave Warrior..for my Freedom.
You will not be forgotten~


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rest in peace SSG Small.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2009)

RIP SSG Small.

My sincerest condolences...


----------



## Poccington (Feb 19, 2009)

Rest easy SSG Small.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 21, 2009)

TTRNUSMC said:


> Thank you Brave Warrior..for my Freedom.
> You will not be forgotten~



XXX a bunch.

Sorry for the loss of your friend crip. It's a loss for all of us as well.

RIP Brother.


----------

